
Intelligent machines: Making AI work in the real world - slmouradian
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-34143171
======
dcre
This is not a very interesting piece. "Deep learning — have you heard of it?"

------
amelius
The master plan to domination seems to be: put humans behind an API (a la
mechanical turk), then get funding to grow your company while pushing
everybody else out of business, and finally replace your human workers by AI.

------
cwyers
Oh good, I was hoping for a Stanford and Princeton graduate who presided over
Google's hiring practices to combat the problems our society is confronting as
a result of elitism: music curation.

